# Do I need to become an autonomo? (And gestor near Duquesa?)



## JadedWords (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

My partner just successfully interviewed for a job in Gibraltar, meaning that we are moving to Spain within the month!

There is so much to sort out, and one of them is my work. I've been self employed in the UK, and was wondering if anyone could advise me as to how it works in Spain.

Basically, I work for one UK company, doing online research (I am paid per piece of information researched, and can sign in to research whenever I like, so no fixed hours). They pay me into a UK bank account, but will allow me to work from Spain (and I suppose I can switch to have them pay it into a Spanish bank account probably?).

With this information, should I register as autonomo in Spain? I understand that I have to pay something like 260 euro a month regardless of income (which is something like 50% of what I earn!) but I'd rather not leave a gap in my CV and I want to remain busy while my partner works, so I think I can, grudgingly, accept a 50% tax if I should indeed be an autonomo. However, I am a little unsure, as I have read that you need invoices, and I do not invoice the UK company as they just automatically send me whatever I have earned at the end of the month?

To further complicate matters, I was about to start a wedding stationery business in the UK. I'd like to do this in Spain, maybe after a couple of months of settling in. Probably posting mostly to the UK rather than selling in Spain. If I were registered as autonomo for my research work, would I be able to start this business without further registration? Just declare earnings on the same form?

Do I need to get a gestor to sort all of this out? I have read about them, but do not speak any Spanish, so would need an English speaking one, near Duquesa preferably? Could anyone recommend somebody if this is indeed what I need?

Sorry for all the questions - I'm sure we'll have more!


----------



## LondonSpanishGuy (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait a minute... are you going to live in Spain or Gibraltar? (Gibraltar is part of GB isn't it?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JadedWords said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner just successfully interviewed for a job in Gibraltar, meaning that we are moving to Spain within the month!
> 
> ...


it sounds VERY complicated....

I for sure would use a gestor for this - I use one & all my affairs are much less complicated...

hopefully someone down that way can recommend one - if not on here, you could ask around locally

btw - the autónomo payment isn't tax - it's NI ...you'd pay tax on top (if you earn enough)


LondonSpanishGuy said:


> Wait a minute... are you going to live in Spain or Gibraltar? (Gibraltar is part of GB isn't it?)



lots of people who work on Gib live just over the border here in Spain - it's cheaper & dare I say, nicer!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Try Castles in Sabinillas

They are a large Accountant/Estate agency/Gestor. They have British and Spanish staff.


----------

